# Looking for a roundhouse



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

So I am looking for a roundhouse to add to my new turntable. Would like 2or3 stalls. I love the roundhouse by metzegers wood works, not sure it is outdoor worthy. Plus it's definitely not wife worthy,if you know what I mean ($$$$$). So a kit of some sort seems to fit the budget. Any thoughts?


----------



## Slickrick214 (Sep 1, 2010)

There are a bunch out there for G scale. IMO the two best companies are Pola G and Piko. I personally like Pola G better but both are made from weather resistant heavy plastic. Both kits are expensive but durable and strong. 

Pola G Double Track Loco Shed-about $250 (depending on where you look)

The basic kit with movable gates is fit for two LGB locos. Due to the plug-in system, the loco shed can be disassembled and also subsequently enlarged by extension of length and width, as required.

[url="


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Metzger's Creative Wood Werks here? Wow that is a fantastic piece of work! Most likely worth every penny he is asking too! There have been some folks here and on other sites that ahve built some impressive roundhouses as well. If you can figure out how to navigate the archives and the search function here look them up. You CAN build this yourself and save a few pennies adding the satisfaction that you built it yourself.

Chas


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

While not a round house, rather an Engine Shed/House, and depending on what tools you have at your disposal here's an idea of what can be done.

2 BAY ENGINE SHED[/b]


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Eaglewings Ironcraft produces a round house I believe in metal. Would be more durable outdoors, and the price may be somewhat in that range too. So out in the outdoors I won't add anything to my layout unless it is weather proof or metal of some kind so it will last. And if you are going to spend that kind of money I sure would want it to last and not deteriorate!! Regal 

This is the one they produce or have produced,with a turntable, and was for sale, now sold!!

4344_RoundhouseTurntable.JPG


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Colorado Structures has one also, you can build to as many stalls as you want.


----------

